
New International Spy Museum Opens in Washington, D.C. On May 11, 2019 - bookofjoe
https://www.spymuseum.org/
======
exabrial
Visited the "old" one two years ago, was pretty cool to see all of the cold
war era technology and the various exploits. An example I remember very
specifically: the USA built an embassy in the USSR where the contractors
themselves embedded thousands of listening devices into the load bearing
columns of the structure, making the whole structure useless as an embassy.

